# Cách kiểm soát lượng nhờn tiết trên da vào ngày hè



## mai lan (30/5/18)

Da mặt nhờn, bóng nhẫy có thể khiến bạn cảm thấy thiếu tự tin trong ngày hè. Có nhiều cách để khắc phục tình trạng này.

*Vì sao da mặt bạn bị nhờn?*
Chất nhờn trên da được sản sinh từ tuyến bã nhờn nằm dưới lỗ chân lông. Yếu tố gen, lượng hormone trong cơ thể và mức độ hoạt động của tuyến nhờn sẽ quyết định mức độ nhờn trên làn da. Tại mũi và vùng chữ T, tuyến nhờn thường hoạt động mạnh hơn các vùng khác trên khuôn mặt. Vì vậy hai vùng này luôn là nơi có lỗ chân lông to hơn các vùng khác và rất dễ xuất hiện mụn, ngay cả đối với những người có làn da thường hoặc da khô.




_Cách kiểm soát lượng nhờn tiết trên da vào ngày hè (Ảnh minh họa)_
​Tuy chất nhờn là tác nhân khiến làn da luôn phải đối mặt với nguy cơ bị mụn, nhưng cũng chính chất nhờn lại có vai trò làm ẩm và bôi trơn da, giúp da thải các chất cặn bã và tế bào chết ứ đọng trong thành của lỗ chân lông. Vì vậy cách chăm sóc tốt nhất đối với da nhờn không phải là “hút hết” chất nhờn trên da mà là điều tiết hoạt động của tuyến dầu, giữ cho lỗ chân lông luôn thoáng và ngăn chặn sự hình thành của mụn.

*Hỗn hợp chuối và mật ong giúp kiểm soát nhờn trên da hiệu quả*
Chuối là thần dược cho làn da nhờn bởi chúng có thể tẩy tế bào chết, bụi bẩn và chất nhờn mà không không làm ảnh hưởng đến sự điều tiết trên da. Bạn chỉ cần nghiền nhuyễn 1 quả chuối chín rồi trộn đều với mật ong và thoa đều lên da, để yên khoảng 20 phút thì rửa sạch lại với nước. Áp dụng thường xuyên 3 lần/tuần để đạt được kết quả nhanh nhất.

*Hỗn hợp nha đam và mật ong*
Nha đam vừa làm sáng da vừa hấp thụ dầu và giúp se khít lỗ chân lông. Đặc biệt, nha đam lành tính, gần như không gây bất cứ tác dụng phụ nào cho làn da hay gây hại cho sức khỏe. Sự kết hợp tuyệt vời giữa mật ong và nha đam không chỉ giảm nhờn mà còn giúp làm mờ nám, tàn nhang cho làn da tươi sáng đều màu.

*Dùng phấn thấm nhờn trên da*
Trước tiên, bạn sử dụng loại phấn dạng nước, nhẹ nhàng xoa đều trên da một lớp thật mỏng, sau đó dùng giấy thấm chuyên dụng, nhẹ nhàng thấm sạch lớp dầu và phấn. Tiếp đến, bạn dùng phấn bột chấm và xoa đều lên mặt. Phương pháp này có hiệu quả che dầu trên da tức thì rất tốt.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

